# Spanish "Summer" Working hours ..



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Not really a thread for others to join in .... more about me feeling very happy with my Spanish employers who have today implemented our Summer Working Hours ..... same every year!

Because its sooooooooooooooo hot, and even though a lot of our business is not conducted with clients based here in Spain ..... throughout the whole of August we will all finish the day at 2.30 pm ....... which gives me plenty of "life" time which I dont normally have the luxury of! Yippee ...

And throughout July I get to finish at 2 on Fridays to give extra weekend time .... lovely, lovely, lovely..

Sorry - I wanted to share that! Im working hard on my positive approach to life this month and so far its working well 

Hope you all have a good weekend too ......... Sue x :wave:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Not really a thread for others to join in .... more about me feeling very happy with my Spanish employers who have today implemented our Summer Working Hours ..... same every year!
> 
> Because its sooooooooooooooo hot, and even though a lot of our business is not conducted with clients based here in Spain ..... throughout the whole of August we will all finish the day at 2.30 pm ....... which gives me plenty of "life" time which I dont normally have the luxury of! Yippee ...
> 
> ...



Probably a stupid question - but when they cut the hours for these jornadas intensivas, do they pro rata the pay accordingly, or is that all taken into account with the contract, that hours will be shorter during the summer???

It's funny to see them all arriving at the beach when they finish early - turning up in their work suits and then stripping off to speedos and bikinis!!

Tally.xx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

normally people work the same amount of hours... from 10 till 2 and from 4.30 to 7.30 in winter and from 8.30 to 3.30 in summer...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Probably a stupid question - but when they cut the hours for these jornadas intensivas, do they pro rata the pay accordingly, or is that all taken into account with the contract, that hours will be shorter during the summer???
> 
> It's funny to see them all arriving at the beach when they finish early - turning up in their work suits and then stripping off to speedos and bikinis!!
> 
> Tally.xx


Hi Tally

Dont know about anyone else but my pay remains the same - annual salary paid monthly. My contracted hours are 40 hours per week and I dont work "siesta" hours!!! When my summer hours kick in I work less but get paid the same ..... I suppose its all balanced out in my annual salary. It was lovely to get home while the sun was still shining and hot on Friday!! and August will be even better!

Sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoy! 3 hours on the AP does not strike me as fun in that heat at ANY time though!


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

hey Sue! Don't you just love it????

I am loving it and seem to be looking for things to do! the Afternoon gets soooo long! I actually have the last week of June, all of July and Agust and the first week of September. Total of 2 1/2 months!!! 

I got hired on this basis as the whole company closes. The pay doesn't lower during the summer. I also work 40 hours a week but work on siesta hours. 8:30 to 6:30 with 1:30 hour lunch. If I take only 45 mins, I can leave at 5:45. Pretty sweet deal so far! IN the summer I start at 8:00 and finish at 2:30.

Sue, I am surprised you don't get to finish early on fridays all year-round. I get this and so do the majority of companies in Madrid... That's a bummer to only get it in the summer!

I love this deal, only sad part is we don't have a beach close by to go strip down to my bikini out of my work clothes !!

Good positive lookout on life! Makes the summer a lot more enjoyable! Have fun!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Mely said:


> hey Sue! Don't you just love it????
> 
> I am loving it and seem to be looking for things to do! the Afternoon gets soooo long! I actually have the last week of June, all of July and Agust and the first week of September. Total of 2 1/2 months!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Mely ..... you sound like you have a better deal than me!  But Im happy with my lot at the moment ..... Id love to finish every Friday early ... I think the reason is although we are a Spanish company, a lot of the work I am involved with (I work on the International side as opposed to the National side of the business) is focused on clients based in the UK and some other EU Countries, therefore we need to be available to them when they are open for business or when they would expect businesses to be open for them.
Anyway Im glad that you are enjoying your life here so much ...... and like me you are focusing on the positive side of life as mu ch as possible !!! Enjoy .... lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Sue. welll, I work for Acciona which is a fairly large international company (althought it is Spanish) and I work in the international field due to my 3 languages. 

It is a bummer for some country. i.e. Canada since they start working when we get off... but oh well. it seems to have been working fine for years so I am not going to start complaining ! 

With this much sunshine and free time.. who would complain??!!

:wave:


----------

